# Hi! :3



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

I just joined, since I'm seriously thinking about getting a couple mice. Purely as pets, not for breeding.

I joined this community because if I do get mice, I want to be able to talk to experienced owners who can help me through any problems I encounter.

So. Hi!  Also, I see that this is a European based community, but I live in the United States.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

There are quite a few American members too. 
We have a pet keepers forum, but this one is full of good information too.

Come on in, and let us convert you to the mousy side > 
It's always cool to see a new member.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

This forum can boast having members from *all* over the world!
Welcome amongst us


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

@shadowrunner, I see more and more people in the US the more I browse the forums! :3 Which I've been doing for a few hours now. :') And I would love to be converted to the mousie side.  I've joined the pet keepers forum as well, but it didn't seem quite as active, so I've been lurking here.

@WoodWitch, thank you!  Glad to be here. :3


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

You're certainly not alone as someone here from the US! We've got members all over the country. Where are you?


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm in Des Moines, Iowa.  Which is nowhere near as country as it sounds.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!
Im in Missouri


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

Haha, I'll be visiting Missouri tomorrow! Well. We call it "Missouri" but it's actually about fifteen minutes away from Missouri. Still in Iowa's borders, but it's close. 

Thank you for the welcome! :3


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the site!!
I live in Asutralia


----------



## viciousalice (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome, I am also in Missouri!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome! I'm in Eagle Grove Iowa! I saw on another users intro that you like black piebalds? I have a longhaired one I am breeding with a black male, she might give birth sometime late this week if she's for sure pregnant, would you be interested in any when they are old enough? 
I work with them a lot when they are young so I can assure you they will be handtame. 
I am also working on breeding a brown and white piebald too


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Welcome from The Isle of Wight !! Look at a Map of the United Kingdom, and go to the very South Coast, about midway along the bottom of the Map you will see a Small island. Thats us.


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you for the wecomes, guys! :3 You really are all over the place. :')

Kaz, I'll PM you. :3


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, welcome from Wisconsin. : )


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

